# Is 942 signal copyright protected?



## Flabhead (Oct 24, 2005)

I figured out how to get the signal from the 942 to my DVDR (thanks to those who contributed to my thread below). Now when I try to record something, the DVDR says the program is not recordable (as though it is copyright protected somehow). Is this true? I tried both a live broadcast and a program off the DVR.


----------



## LtMunst (Aug 24, 2005)

This is not true. There are plenty of people who are using DVDRs with the 942.


----------



## Flabhead (Oct 24, 2005)

Anybody have an idea as to why I'm encountering this problem? Thanks in advance!


----------



## joedoe (Jul 20, 2005)

Flabhead said:


> Anybody have an idea as to why I'm encountering this problem? Thanks in advance!


What DVD Recorder are you using?
Does it works with other sources of video?
Exactly how is it connected to the reciever?


----------



## waltinvt (Feb 9, 2004)

I've burned at least 100 movies from the 942 to DVD so far and never encountered this message.


----------



## Flabhead (Oct 24, 2005)

Joedoe - its an LG DVDR (model #LRA516). I have it connected via coax from the TV2 out. As far as other sources, I did a test with my video camera and it recorded. Any ideas as to what the problem is?

Waltinvt - how do you have your unit connected?


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Doesn't the 942 have an adapter at the end of the coax like the 522 for TV2. Could this be the source of your issue?


----------



## the_bear (Oct 18, 2004)

Last time I checked the 942 was not setting the copy analog protection flag on any channels, but things could have changes since then. I know some providers set the flag for HBO and other premium channels. The recorder will likely pass-through the TV picture to its output, but when you hit record, the recorder says no. Is this the case? Also try something like the home shopping network which I don’t think has any copy protection.


----------



## LtMunst (Aug 24, 2005)

the_bear said:


> Last time I checked the 942 was not setting the copy analog protection flag on any channels, but things could have changes since then. I know some providers set the flag for HBO and other premium channels. The recorder will likely pass-through the TV picture to its output, but when you hit record, the recorder says no. Is this the case? Also try something like the home shopping network which I don't think has any copy protection.


It is NOT copy protection.


----------



## joedoe (Jul 20, 2005)

Try to record any program using composite output from 942 and see if it will work. Actually this is a preferable way to record because composite gives better quality then RF.


----------



## Jon Spackman (Feb 7, 2005)

Semi-related here. The nice old lady at the starbucks I go to told me she cant record any shows from HBO or Cinemax to here LG dvd-r. I wonder if it thinks there is a copy protection flag in place??

Jon


----------



## johnstred (Aug 8, 2005)

joedoe said:


> Try to record any program using composite output from 942 and see if it will work. Actually this is a preferable way to record because composite gives better quality then RF.


I ran into a similar problem. By DVD-R will not record anything over coax via TV2 out, even setting it to channel 60 like my TV has to be (The signal does go through though as I can watch the program OK). It only records connected via composite. I have not figured out why....


----------



## Flabhead (Oct 24, 2005)

I just downloaded the manual for my DVDR - there are no component inputs, only a component output (they instruct you to hook it up via coax from the cable box). There are composite inputs - maybe what I'll do is run the signal from the composite outs on my AVR (I have the component outs on TV1 going to my AVR). Thoughts on that?? Thanks for all your input.


----------



## LtMunst (Aug 24, 2005)

Flabhead said:


> I just downloaded the manual for my DVDR - there are no component inputs, only a component output (they instruct you to hook it up via coax from the cable box). There are composite inputs - maybe what I'll do is run the signal from the composite outs on my AVR (I have the component outs on TV1 going to my AVR). Thoughts on that?? Thanks for all your input.


The composite (RCA) outs on TV2 are what you should be using.


----------



## zipcom (Oct 14, 2005)

I have my Liteon model recordable DVD player hooked up the via coax from TV2 with it turned to channel 60 and it records everything!! Very inexpensive recorder by the way too...

Kipp



johnstred said:


> I ran into a similar problem. By DVD-R will not record anything over coax via TV2 out, even setting it to channel 60 like my TV has to be (The signal does go through though as I can watch the program OK). It only records connected via composite. I have not figured out why....


----------



## waltinvt (Feb 9, 2004)

Flabhead said:


> Joedoe - its an LG DVDR (model #LRA516). I have it connected via coax from the TV2 out. As far as other sources, I did a test with my video camera and it recorded. Any ideas as to what the problem is?
> 
> Waltinvt - how do you have your unit connected?


Composite (red, white, yellow). 
I run my 942 in single user mode with both the dvi and composite connected to my tv. I watch HD via the dvi conn and switch to composite for sd.

Since there's only one set of composite outputs on the 942, I run it into a passive Radio Shack) switch box with one line out to tv, another to E-85 dvd recorder and a third to the vcr. I also run a line of coax out to a second tv.

From the dvd recorder, I run an S-Video conn back to the tv so I can still monitor what I'm recording.


----------



## Mike1951 (Dec 27, 2005)

I'm having the same problem with my new Sony RVR-VX515 combo.

Movies like The Searchers (old John Wayne) and The Missing stopped the DVD record process with an error message about the content being copyrighted.

Other shows did not do this.

I think it is related to how the recorded reacts to any present protection scheme.

Mike


----------



## tnsprin (Mar 16, 2003)

LtMunst said:


> It is NOT copy protection.


Actually the digital signal is copy protected. And at least one program has come out marked do not copy. However usually the analog, although copy resistant, is fairly easy to copy.


----------



## LtMunst (Aug 24, 2005)

tnsprin said:


> Actually the digital signal is copy protected. And at least one program has come out marked do not copy. However usually the analog, although copy resistant, is fairly easy to copy.


What were you trying to record that showed copy protection?


----------



## srrobinson2 (Sep 16, 2003)

Flabhead said:


> Joedoe - its an LG DVDR (model #LRA516). I have it connected via coax from the TV2 out. As far as other sources, I did a test with my video camera and it recorded. Any ideas as to what the problem is?
> 
> Waltinvt - how do you have your unit connected?


I have a Liteon DVDR unit connected to the TV2 Video out on the 942. I am recording a football game to DVD as I type this. If you do it this way, just use your second remote to control the 942, and it should work fine.


----------



## zephyr (Jun 25, 2005)

srrobinson2 said:


> I have a Liteon DVDR unit connected to the TV2 Video out on the 942. I am recording a football game to DVD as I type this. If you do it this way, just use your second remote to control the 942, and it should work fine.


This also worked fine for me, though now I have exchanged the Liteon for a Philips 615/37. It has component in, and I set a macro on the remote to change the 942output to 480i for archiving. Works great and so far no copy protection issues. Makes beautiful DVD's!

As a note for those looking for a component-in DVD recorder, the next generation Philips eliminates the component input, leaving very few choices out there.


----------



## dathead2 (May 17, 2005)

waltinvt said:


> Composite (red, white, yellow).
> I run my 942 in single user mode with both the dvi and composite connected to my tv. I watch HD via the dvi conn and switch to composite for sd.


so i'm assuming that you are saying that SD over DVI is somehow worse
than over COMP? just want to verify is that an issue with your 942 or TV?


----------

